# Hours disappear



## My3angels (Apr 24, 2020)

This morning I checked Kronos for new schedule week of 5/3. I was scheduled 3 days that week. Went back in an hour later so I can put in calendar and they took 2 days away and now only scheduled for 1 shift. Wtf?!?!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 24, 2020)

Go by whatever the printed schedule says. Kronos is is not accurate


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 24, 2020)

If your hours are cut below your average hours, apply for unemployment before that stimulus bonus gets taken away. You might come out ahead


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Common event


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ringwraith917 said:


> If your hours are cut below your average hours, apply for unemployment before that stimulus bonus gets taken away. You might come out ahead


Stimulus check won’t be taken away .


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 24, 2020)

I think they meant the additional $600/week of federal unemployment....


allnew2 said:


> Stimulus check won’t be taken away .


----------



## JAShands (Apr 25, 2020)

The thing about Kronos is it lets you see the schedule as we write it up until we publish it. I’ve used TMs to hold shifts that I’ve needed to fill and they’ll see it and think they’re getting upwards of 8 shifts in a week. 

I’m sorry they took you from 3 shifts down to one. Keep an eye on the swap shifts and take advantage of whatever opportunity you can to learn something new (even if it’s a half hour here and an hour there!) so you can pick up more shifts.


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm down to 1-2 shifts a week. My SD says they get messages on Mondays about payroll and that is when they know if they'll get more hours to give out that week. I call in Monday afternoon and she let me pick the days and times I can come in to help. I'm not trying to pick up a TON (still also homeschooling the kids) but I've grabbed 1-2 more 8hr shifts throughout the last 2 weeks. My guess is that Target is being stingy with payroll for now because everything changes so rapidly week-to-week. My SD and entire leadership team is pretty wonderful about everything so I'm not sure if all SD's will be good about it, but it doesn't hurt to ask if anything is available (in any department, I don't just pick up in Beauty only, I'll help wherever they need me).


----------

